# 1990 ford e350 type III lost brakes



## blackturbo (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello all,

   my 90 e350 ford ambulance seemed to lost brakes, actually it lost the power assist part. there is two pumps seperate for the power steering and this brake system. I discovered a 2 wire cable going to the pump for the brake system ,one wire was corroded and broke off , could this be the problem, it looked like it couldve been touching the outer metal case so it probally mightve shorted a fuse, if so what fuse is it. and what is this 2 wires going to the pump for. really hard peddle and have to stomp on it with both feet to get it to stop. the brake resovior is full of fluid too .what else can i check? thanks...

Mark


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like a great question for your local Ford dealer.

I fancy myself a gear head but I'm not familiar with the braking systems on the truck and can chassis.

You may get lucky here though, there are a few very handy people on here with lots of random knowledge.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 2, 2013)

This is as dangerous as getting medical or legal advice on the Internet.

Do all your pulleys have belts in them?


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 4, 2013)

although I know exactly what your problems sounds like, I cannot tell you without actually seeing the truck. further your brake system is not something you want diagnosed on the internet. take it to a mechanic and get it fixed by someone who knows diesel trucks. 


:excl:MODS:excl:
I think this should be locked, maybe this could fall under the medical advise rule... poor advise on braking issues is kinda a bad thing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cough cough sounds almost like your brake booster went out cough cough. 

I agree with Socalmedic. Take it into a mechanic and have them diagnose the problem properly and fix it. Something serious like your brakes aren't working is not someone you want to get answers to over the Internet. You kind of need brakes. 

And with any wires that are messed up or broken you should get those fixed also. That can cause a whole list of problems from blown fuses to fires.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And with any wires that are messed up or broken you should get those fixed also. That can cause a whole list of problems from blown fuses to fires.



And we've all seen what happens when an ambulance catches on fire...they tend to blow up. All that pesky oxygen and what not.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> And we've all seen what happens when an ambulance catches on fire...they tend to blow up. All that pesky oxygen and what not.


They don't blow up... they just burn very vigorously...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 4, 2013)

True. Definitely seen a few blew up though. Well on the interwebs.

The 60+ gallons of diesel doesn't help the vigorous burning problem either.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you considered replacing your 23 year old ambulance?


----------

